

Blist Launches at Demo (video demo of "database for the rest of us") - webwright
http://blog.blist.com/index.php/2008/01/30/blist-demo-08-launch-video/

======
s3graham
I was just recently casting around wondering where the heck something-like-
Access was on the web and couldn't believe there was so little available.
Looks neat, looking forward to trying it out.

------
webwright
Of course, "us" here refers to non-hackers.... Still, would be interested to
hear what people think about it. I was impressed. Makes me fondly remember
HyperCard.

------
utnick
i'm very impressed with the ui,

i can't really think of a use for it in my life, but I'm not 'us', but then
again even though I can use mysql, its not like I go around setting up and
using databases in my personal life on the daily.

------
joshwa
dabbledb?

